# recommend a hard charging freeride board?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

210 Radd Air Tanker!


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

never summer chairman 2015 productline.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/ne...never-summer-chairman-review.html#post1619978


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You already have a very good board for the type of riding you described. I don't htink you're going to "outgrow" a Rossi Krypto unless you're literally simply getting too big for it.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

```

```



linvillegorge said:


> You already have a very good board for the type of riding you described. I don't htink you're going to "outgrow" a Rossi Krypto unless you're literally simply getting too big for it.


Shutup!!!! Everyone needs a new board always!!!

If you really do just want something new: Burton Juice Wagon, Rossi XV, Flow Maverick, Yes PYL, Smokin KT22, Venture Zephyr, Ride Highlife, Slash Straight, or an Arbor Abacus.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Shutup!!!! Everyone needs a new board always!!!


Shit, I'm the poster child for it! 

Sitting here looking at no less than 3 boards I need to unload. :laugh:


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Shutup!!!! Everyone needs a new board always!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Shutup!!!! Everyone needs a new board always!!!


No. No no no no. Not _everyone always_. I already have hard times to choose which one to ride sometimes, not yet another one! No! 


OP, yes the Flagship isn't prime for moguls. Would also not consider the Ride Highlife, it's also comparable bulky in moguls. 

If you like CRC, the NS Raptor is a nice board that can be ridden fast, carves great, and it's very well dampened and handles crud extremely well (it's the spring crud straightline n charge mogul board of my SO). Or the Volkl Selecta could also be an option.


----------



## Chordslinger (Mar 18, 2014)

Don't rule out the Flagship just yet. I also ride a Krypto (164W) and just picked up a 168 Flagship. While I've only had one day on the Flagship so far, I had no trouble making quick turns in the rather large end-of-day moguls on some of the steeper runs. Certainly no more difficult to maneuver than the Krypto, and the Flagship is more stable on the straightline bombing runs. It's a freight train through the chop, and super stable in the carve. 

Definitely a stiffer board than the Krypto, but I find that the stiffness lends some more predictability to the ride. Longer effective edge than the Krypto and far less severe magnetraction make the Flagship ride smoother than you'd expect.

Grain of salt, though. I'm only an intermediate level rider, and I had amazing snow on my first day on the Flagship. Might change my opinion a bit if I ride icy hard pack or groomers next time out.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

NS Premier F1


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> You already have a very good board for the type of riding you described. I don't htink you're going to "outgrow" a Rossi Krypto unless you're literally simply getting too big for it.


yea maybe outgrow is the wrong word but it is softening up quite a bit since new. The biggest points I don't like about it are the MTX edges are way too aggressive, I much prefer the mellow MTX on my other board. It is a lot of work to get edge to edge quickly unless you lift the back foot and start smearing. It also feels harder to get the front edge to bite on high speed chop, maybe because the board is softening up.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

neni said:


> No. No no no no. Not _everyone always_. I already have hard times to choose which one to ride sometimes, not yet another one! No!
> 
> 
> OP, yes the Flagship isn't prime for moguls. Would also not consider the Ride Highlife, it's also comparable bulky in moguls.
> ...


definately gonna take a look at the raptor and the chairman. I do prefer RCR though.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

burton custom X - not RCR though


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> I do prefer RCR though.


Yes - Pick Your Line :thumbsup:


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

twowheeled said:


> definately gonna take a look at the raptor and the chairman. I do prefer RCR though.


You said you wanted damp and more agile. The Premier is more damp than the raptor with a deeper sidecut. The chairman has a huge sidecut, its made for big mountain lines, I doubt it will be that nimble in the trees


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> definately gonna take a look at the raptor and the chairman. I do prefer RCR though.


What is it that you like about RCR? I own both RCR and CRC boards and they ride vastly different. If you know you like RCR, I'd stick with that profile unless you can demo.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> What is it that you like about RCR? I own both RCR and CRC boards and they ride vastly different. If you know you like RCR, I'd stick with that profile unless you can demo.


+1, unless you haven't ridden a CRC before, then test before you buy


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> What is it that you like about RCR? I own both RCR and CRC boards and they ride vastly different. If you know you like RCR, I'd stick with that profile unless you can demo.


I've ridden CRC (flying V) and regular camber - how would you characterize RCR in comparison to those two? Or how does it compare to camber?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Lamps said:


> I've ridden CRC (flying V) and regular camber - how would you characterize RCR in comparison to those two? Or how does it compare to camber?


Similar "locked in" feeling between the bindings, but much more playful in the tips. Far less catchy than straight up regular camber with the lifted contact points. IMO, it's the best of both worlds, at least for my riding style.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want hard charging get camber. Like nivek said the burton juice wagoner the nitro pantera.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Flat also feels pretty neutral between the two reverse camber styles. Salamon sick stick would be a possibility


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> If you want hard charging get camber..


Not necessarily. There's hard charging boards made with just about every camber profile under the sun. A lot of it comes down to personal preference. An NS Raptor is definitely a hard charger and it's CRC, same with the Yes Pick Your Line and it's RCR.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Not necessarily. There's hard charging boards made with just about every camber profile under the sun. A lot of it comes down to personal preference. An NS Raptor is definitely a hard charger and it's CRC, same with the Yes Pick Your Line and it's RCR.


Agreed. I haven't ridden the spectrum of big mountain boards, but did recently buy the juice wagon to have a camber board in the collection as it's been a few years and holy shit what a beast. I know there are plenty of options but getting back to camber and having it be a tapered pin nose/tail has been a blast. The thing wants to haul.



redlude97 said:


> Flat also feels pretty neutral between the two reverse camber styles. Salamon sick stick would be a possibility


I love my sick stick, especially in deep pow, but when I think think hard charging big mountain, it wouldn't be my go to. It's not real fun if you get into terrain that's not covered in pow. I guess it depends on the dynamics of what the OP wants to use it for.



twowheeled said:


> I want something fast and stable where I can straightline chutes, ride fast and cut through chop and crud. I really don't care about riding switch. Would like good float in pow, and easy to turn in the trees.


Sounds like you want to ride like Xavier, try the XV. Never ridden a Jones so I can't comment on em.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> What is it that you like about RCR? I own both RCR and CRC boards and they ride vastly different. If you know you like RCR, I'd stick with that profile unless you can demo.


I learned on camber boards so it feels like RCR is similar without being as catchy, and really keeps the spring/snap as you are coming out of a turn that I like. I've never ridden a CRC before and demo season is over unfortunately.

My roommate has a burton custom x which I've only ridden for one run and switch cause he rides goofy. That felt completely stiff, like riding a plank. I'll have to steal it again to really demo it.

So basically something that is going to be better for trees is going to be a shorter pow board? Even setback all the way my krypto sinks a lot in tight tree runs.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> I learned on camber boards so it feels like RCR is similar without being as catchy, and really keeps the spring/snap as you are coming out of a turn that I like. I've never ridden a CRC before and demo season is over unfortunately.


RCR lacks the things you prefer. I'd stick with CRC if you can't demo RCR first.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> RCR lacks the things you prefer. I'd stick with CRC if you can't demo RCR first.


I'm confused, both my boards now are RCR. 

How does a CRC feel generally? My biggest fear is the board feeling like riding a salad bowl like some people think about burton flying v's.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Shit, my bad. I meant CRC.

CRC definitely pivots in the middle. Not as much as pure rocker, but it rides like rocker with better grip where as RCR rides like camber that's less catchy. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

twowheeled said:


> How does a CRC feel generally? My biggest fear is the board feeling like riding a salad bowl like some people think about burton flying v's.


As long as you ride on edge you won't be bothered, but when riding flat based, you'll recognize this gym ball wiggly feeling. SO doesn't bother and rides the Raptor at high speeds flat, I don't liked it at all; tried several CRC/flying V and concluded that it's not for me; I prefer the predictable feel of stiff RCR. 
You only know if you try


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Shit, my bad. I meant CRC.
> 
> CRC definitely pivots in the middle.


That definitely depends on the board. My LTB CRC board doesn't and is as stable as a camber board when flat based. The rocker section is pretty soft though; the camber sections are probably 3-4x stiffer.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

neni said:


> but when riding flat based, you'll recognize this gym ball wiggly feeling.



Can someone elaborate on this? I'm thinking of putting out for a Flow Era with CRC.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Can someone elaborate on this? I'm thinking of putting out for a Flow Era with CRC.


best way I can describe it is its skatey. when flat basing it feels really lose between the bindings almost like its slipping from left to right. I have gotten use to it thou and thru flats you just ride alittle differently.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

twowheeled said:


> Can you guys recommend any other hard charging boards that are super damp and fast, yet easy to turn.


check the K2 Slayblade, super damp all mountain killer


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Can someone elaborate on this? I'm thinking of putting out for a Flow Era with CRC.


With a normal camber snowboard, when you put it on the snow & try & spin it around.

It won't,:icon_scratch: because the points touching the snow are at the ends.

A full rocker & CRC board, when you place it on the snow.

Will sit with on only the center of the board touching.

It will teeter totter back & forth, on the high center.

When stationary it's a teeter totter. When your teeter totter moves, it's a CRC or full rocker:blink:


TT


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> I love my sick stick, especially in deep pow, but when I think think hard charging big mountain, it wouldn't be my go to. It's not real fun if you get into terrain that's not covered in pow. I guess it depends on the dynamics of what the OP wants to use it for.


Two of the main things the OP wanted was good pow float and to be agile in the trees which the sick stick excels at. It also can charge pretty hard although not super damp, which is why I threw it out there as a flat camber option


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> Two of the main things the OP wanted was good pow float and to be agile in the trees which the sick stick excels at. It also can charge pretty hard although not super damp, which is why I threw it out there as a flat camber option


Do you ride a sick stick? I just got one and trying to figure out the best binding option. Was thinking Union Factory.. what do you ride any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## hightyme (Mar 11, 2014)

*Rome*

Rome Mod 154


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Dago91 said:


> Do you ride a sick stick? I just got one and trying to figure out the best binding option. Was thinking Union Factory.. what do you ride any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I used to have a powdersnake which is basically the same board just a bit less lively, you want something medium flex on it, i used 390 bosses


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

redlude97 said:


> I used to have a powdersnake which is basically the same board just a bit less lively, you want something medium flex on it, i used 390 bosses


Really? Was thinking I need something stiffer like the factory. Have a pair of 390's so I will try that.

Thanks.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm still sticking with the Yes - Pick Your Line for this cat.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Dago91 said:


> Really? Was thinking I need something stiffer like the factory. Have a pair of 390's so I will try that.
> 
> Thanks.


Powdersnake/Sick Stick really aren't all that stiff. Those 390s should suit it just fine.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm still sticking with the Yes - Pick Your Line for this cat.


If he wants RCR this would be a great choice. Deeper sidecut than his krypto for agility and good float with the slight taper


----------



## Eat Sleep Shred (Oct 1, 2013)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Can someone elaborate on this?


If you are riding down a hill flat basing with your weight centered over the waist of the board. The board will tend to drift around because the contact points aren't touching the snow, just like a rocker board. Basically the board will point itself where ever the hill wants it to and depending on the fall line the board can turn enough to get the sidecut facing downhill. If you aren't paying attention this can result in a nasty takedown. Putting weight over the front foot to get the contact points in the snow tends to alleviate this in my experience. But it takes more effort to control the board than most other profiles.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Dago91 said:


> Really? Was thinking I need something stiffer like the factory. Have a pair of 390's so I will try that.
> 
> Thanks.


I've ridden a few bindings on it and I like as stiff as possible. I have an older pair of Ride SPI with 4 degree canting, and ride as centered as possible.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

redlude97 said:


> Two of the main things the OP wanted was good pow float and to be agile in the trees which the sick stick excels at. It also can charge pretty hard although not super damp, which is why I threw it out there as a flat camber option


I am the #1 biggest fan of that board. I will pretty much always have one around to ride.


----------



## madmax (Sep 10, 2013)

+1 on the Rossi XV. Seems like a good choice for you. I think it's going to be my choice this fall when the new season drops.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> I'm still sticking with the Yes - Pick Your Line for this cat.


+1 on PYL :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have just finished my first season on a 2012 / 13 PYL and cannot say enough about how well rounded this deck is. It can float pow, charge as hard as you want it to and never set a bad edge. Being directional, the only thing it cannot excel at is switch, but it handles everything else like a dream. Charge it, slash it, float it. It will do it all with extreme confidence. One very very solid deck.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

Oldman said:


> +1 on PYL :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have just finished my first season on a 2012 / 13 PYL and cannot say enough about how well rounded this deck is. It can float pow, charge as hard as you want it to and never set a bad edge. Being directional, the only thing it cannot excel at is switch, but it handles everything else like a dream. Charge it, slash it, float it. It will do it all with extreme confidence. One very very solid deck.


dam, I'm really considering this board. Haven't read a bad thing about it. I'm thinking this or a never summer deck.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I know someone selling this board:laugh::laugh:

Ya it's older, but I think it might be NOS?

O'Sin 3800, I have one. I searched for it. I had read a tonne about it & talked to a few people that own them.

One of the guys, I"d consider one of the most knowledgeable riders on the planet.

Perdy sher, he's got over 200 boards:dunno: He's been the head snowboard instructor for ever.

& even though he's old, he wins the Chinese downhill every year.
They only have the Chinese downhill for the instructors.

This board crushes it all & is exactly the board you're lookin' for.

I don't know where buddy lives & I don't know how much he wants for it.
I've already asked, I'm just waiting myself.

It's in the usa, I know that. haha. But he might be selling it for cheap?
I honestly don't know.

But if it is cheap, I would buy it.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

It's a tapered Powder board:thumbsup:

With a fish tail:eusa_clap:

That hard boot guys ride, because it rails carves like, well, one of those fuckin' weird lookin' ironing boards:bowdown:


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

twowheeled said:


> Can you guys recommend any other hard charging boards that are super damp and fast, yet easy to turn.


Virus Avalanche FLP AFT (I ride the 160 at 5'7" 175 lb, he builds the board for your weight)...

Only downside? The nose can be catchy when you're not used to it, and it's got about a $1300 price of admission.

Otherwise... :yahoo:


----------



## Sprockett (Jan 9, 2012)

I've owned many of the boards discussed so I'll chime in.

I rode Sick Sticks for 3 years. Then a 2013 Nidecker Ultralight with UG last season. This year I have a Rossi XV (30+ days) and, still searching for the best freeride board for me, I recently bought a Jones Carbon Flagship (6 days now). I also demo'd a 2014 Capita BSOD....for about an hour, then returned it.

You aren't describing a Sick Stick. Really great pow board and fine for cruising around your local resort mostly. Its not a charging board in most conditions and is a wet noodle compared to any real stiff board. I had 161.

The Nidecker is a great board. I was on a 163 Camrock with UG. Its not really stiff but a step on from a Sick Stick for sure. Despite this, it seemed extremely stable in dodgy conditions and was still easy to turn and float was good enough if you were going fast. It's not an all out pow board. Damn, it has a fast base. The board was really expensive, hard to find and the 2013 had quality issues and I eventually had it warrantied. I wouldn't hesitate the try this again now that they are made in Switzerland...I bet the Megalight is very close.

The XV is pretty awesome...I also got a 163. It rides small so go big. Its hybrid camber with early rising tip and tail and seriously a lot of camber underfoot. It is very stiff especially in the nose. I remember thinking it was a harder/clumsier ride than the Ultralight when I first took it out first day of the season but as my style and speed changed to suit the board I've really like it except perhaps the feeling of all out 7M magnetraction. I know now that that is something I may live with given how good everything is about this board. It can charge steeps, straight-lines hardpack without being catchy, porpoises well in pow, and is still maneuverable enough in the trees. Its got a plenty of power out of the carve on a groomer. The base is not as fast as the Ultralight but still fast.

I went with a 'smaller' 161 Carbon Flagship. The board is actually bigger than the 163 XV in every way including feel...it rides big. Unless you spend all you time charging spines in Alaska, I wouldn't size up. Total length it's actually a hair taller than the XV and the effective edge is a few cm longer. It's still hybrid camber but it's way more flat in every way than the XV. Tip and tail don't rise as much, camber is less then half of the XV and while between the feet, more towards the front leaving the back foot nearly flat. Its really stiff. The base is fast and this board just wants to go straight down all the time. It's definitely stable but not exactly damp...its not a lot of fun in the moguls right now and I usually enjoy this. I really like it on piste and it carves nicely and is powerful but you really have to work it or its a plank.

I just did three days cat skiing in dodgy avi conditions and spent nearly all our time in the trees. I brought both boards and honestly the Flagship didn't even leave the rack. The XV is more fun in the trees, can charge the chutes or couloir, and costs nearly half as mush so I don't feel bad billygoating around/over into/out lines.

Since I got back from the trip, I made an effort to leave the XV inside I use the Jones out at the resort...three days in a row in good snow just to make sure I give it more time. It's definitely feeling better the more I ride it...maybe it is just something to get used to...you have to work this board to flex it etc. and it just means pushing harder all the time.

Still not sure which I'll keep. If money is no object, trying an exotic board is fun. I'd still love to try poutanen Virus. For the price, the XV represents the best value for a snowboard I've ever ridden for sure.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks for that review. I feel the same way about 7M on my krypto, sometimes it's way too aggressive for soft snow and I really have to be paying attention with my front edges or it will just cut a big chunk out of the hill and pitch me. Maybe I will stick with my board for another season if I can't find a good deal. I've laid my board next to a flagship and the shape looks very similar. I'm thinking either yes PYL or NS chairman at this point.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Do yourself a favor & Google Dynastar 3800.

It's the exact same board.

I have more than 80 boards & have been riding for 26 years.

Don't let the handle fool ya.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm hopefully trading someone a 91 CK later this week......

For this bad muther fucker... MWA HA HA.....

https://vimeo.com/m/19996792

Hmm.. Hard chargin'. It sure looks to be. Hahaha

You want hard chargin'? 

You're in the wrong place.

Have you heard of bomber?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

That's the Undertaker.hmy:

It's 198cm long.:WTF:

Buddy seemed to do a not bad job @ chargin' hard.?

 @ about Mach 2.


TT


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

twowheeled said:


> thanks for that review. I feel the same way about 7M on my krypto, sometimes it's way too aggressive for soft snow and I really have to be paying attention with my front edges or it will just cut a big chunk out of the hill and pitch me. Maybe I will stick with my board for another season if I can't find a good deal. I've laid my board next to a flagship and the shape looks very similar. I'm thinking either yes PYL or NS chairman at this point.


Ill throw in 2 cents as I have ridden/own/owned a few of your choices and a few others you might like:

Sick stick 163 --- It has a very fast base, excels in pow, carves well on groomers. Flex is mid to soft. Ok pop. Mine I think is rocker/flat/rocker. Not a damp board in anyway. I'm a huge fan of this deck. Mine is the green one from a few years ago. Really a fun board that I would recommend to most riders.

Flagship 164 - I had and hated(mine was year one) probably a size too large for me. Was a stiff,plank that was not damp in any way. you could feel every bump = brutal. Not a fun board. Again, this was year one of jones and things might have changed. Not a fan in any aspect although I would try a carbon 161 next year with an open mind that nidecker has made improvements over the years. Sold it.

Rossi experience 163 - similar to your krypto. the Mtx on this thing was beyond aggressive, so your catchy comments make sense. Plankish and just wanted to be pointed Crazy stiff. I had an older one while Jones still rode for Rossi. MTX was ridiculous and it was torsionally a plank. Damp and super fast. No. Ebayed .

Burton Juice Wagon 163 - straight camber, tapered and set back. Fast base(like all Burton bases)with nice glide in the flats but average speed wise. It's wide and slow edge to edge.. Did not hold a carve that well And I would have tough time trusting it on a steep face with consequences off piste. Medium stiffness at best. Average to below dampening. Good pop. Not torsionally stiff.
Ok on piste and solid in fresh snow due to huge nose and width. Rode it for 3 days and gave it to brother. Overhyped and underperforming IMO for my small feet. LOL.. It felt like a fisher price toy compared to others on this list.

Gnu Billy goat 162... I have the c2 version with the kids graphics from a few years ago. Extremely damp and fast edge to edge. Excels off piste and in deep snow. Had an epic day on it at Wolf creek in 2 feet plus and it performed beautifully in open spaces and trees. Stiff and burly.. Will crush chop... Nice edge hold with mellow mtx. Not poppy. Wants to turn at speed and will get loose at terminal speeds on groomers. Great deck... Super damp and smooth. Off piste it can be trusted. Will keep it till it becomes a noodle or I can get the c3 version.

Venture Zelix 162- Bought this as a prototype from the V shape shack. Replacement for the helix and zephyr as they combined the 2 board and out came the zelix. It's a directional twin with set back stance. The rocker/flat/rocker profile is stable and smooth(took a little getting used to).. It's not as stiff as the Jones/rossi and is about as stiff as my PYL. Rides like a cadillac. Smoothly crashes thru everything and is made for big mountain fun but also can lay trenches on groomers. Better than straight camber in pow but not as floaty as a few of the others on this list as I tomahawked last year inbounds hiking off piste in deep snow last year when the nose submarined.. Very solid, burly build but unknown outside of Colorado for the most part. I ride mine all mountain.

yes pyl 161. Just got this and only have a few days on it. It's amazing. Fast base, rides super smooth(but not as damp as my venture), I was euro carving at Vail last week.. nice pop while dynamic carving as it's RCR... Damp. cam rock profile is chatter free at high speeds. Kills groomers. Slight taper allows it to track smoothly/turn in fresh. Fast edge to edge. On the stiff side of medium. If I was you, this is what I would get. It's an EXCELLENT free ride deck that addresses a lot of the annoyances I had with some other boards. Can be trusted in sketchy scenarios. My favorite current board.

Venture Odin 164 - Super stiff board that wants to straight-line chutes off piste. 
Heavy, tapered, setback stance.. Huge nose. No fun on groomers. REALLY stiff savage deck. It will ride you. Completely overpowered my NOW drive bindings. Gave it to backcountry friend who loves it. 
If I was to get another venture I'd get a storm which is a softer version with a few other differences.

I had a cambered NS revolver years ago and an evo when NS first went to rocker and to me they felt like lifeless lib techs with less edge hold(flame on, I don't care . As you can see by this list I have zero brand loyalty beyond liking MTX.
:dizzy but the guy I ride with all the time thinks his Heritage is the Greatest board on the planet so that's a deck to consider.

Lib dark series, Jones aviator or gnu beast would be other choices(never been on) .

Also, there's some pretty good hype next year from a few of my friends who demoed the Burton flight attendant and also a new Rome deck called the mountain division(The Design was an amazing deck)....My brother rides His Lib Jamie c2 all over.....
Lots of options.
Good luck.


----------



## Sprockett (Jan 9, 2012)

BFBF said:


> Again, this was year one of jones and things might have changed. Not a fan in any aspect although I would try a carbon 161 next year with an open mind that nidecker has made improvements over the years. Sold it.


Jones had quality issues with Nideckers Tunisia factory...same place my Ultralight was manufactured. They dropped Nidecker and this years Jones were made by GST in Austria.

Thanks for these reviews. Your take is essentially same as mine on some of the boards so makes the comments on others I've not tried more applicable. There's a Venture dealer here in Fernie so I'm considering a storm next year. Also likely try a Yes. PYL.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rocker Camber Rocker (aka camrock) = where it's at. 

For anything described as 'aggressive', it just kills.

I'm going to demo a 2015 Burton Custom flying V with EST Genesis tomorrow, to see if my opinion about RCR remains... will also try some Mervins in a couple weeks.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Sprockett said:


> Jones had quality issues with Nideckers Tunisia factory...same place my Ultralight was manufactured. They dropped Nidecker and this years Jones were made by GST in Austria.
> 
> Thanks for these reviews. Your take is essentially same as mine on some of the boards so makes the comments on others I've not tried more applicable. There's a Venture dealer here in Fernie so I'm considering a storm next year. Also likely try a Yes. PYL.


I have a friend at Nidecker who assures me the current flag has a large improvement in dampening. 

Next year I'm probably going to get an Ultra aviator.

99% chance if you're a big mountain guy you'll enjoy a Venture.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

BFBF said:


> . As you can see by this list I have zero brand loyalty beyond liking MTX.
> :dizzy


hey great post. I'm the same way, I don't care about the label as long as it rides well and works! I can get a leftover PYL for about $470 I'm not sure if they will get any cheaper. What weight/height are you? At 5'10 and 165lb I'm not sure if I should go 161 or 159.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

TheClymb.com has some PYL's left for$335 after their current 30% off code. (spring)
:thumbsup:

I'd be picking one up if hadn't just missed two weeks of work and racked up what'll likely be a $15-$20k medical bill.

http://www.theclymb.com/all/9072/snow/show-product/101347?f=mi&path=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.theclymb.com%2Fall%2F9072%2Fsnow%2Fpage%2F4


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> hey great post. I'm the same way, I don't care about the label as long as it rides well and works! I can get a leftover PYL for about $470 I'm not sure if they will get any cheaper. What weight/height are you? At 5'10 and 165lb I'm not sure if I should go 161 or 159.


You can get an extra 30% off of that on The Clymb right now with coupon code "spring". Gets it down to $340ish.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> You can get an extra 30% off of that on The Clymb right now with coupon code "spring". Gets it down to $340ish.


:thumbsdown: they wont ship to canada.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

twowheeled said:


> hey great post. I'm the same way, I don't care about the label as long as it rides well and works! I can get a leftover PYL for about $470 I'm not sure if they will get any cheaper. What weight/height are you? At 5'10 and 165lb I'm not sure if I should go 161 or 159.


They have pyl on the clymb right now for extra 30% off
I'm 6 2 190ish


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

twowheeled said:


> hey great post. I'm the same way, I don't care about the label as long as it rides well and works! I can get a leftover PYL for about $470 I'm not sure if they will get any cheaper. What weight/height are you? At 5'10 and 165lb I'm not sure if I should go 161 or 159.


For what it's worth, I'm 6'0 205 lbs on a 161 PYL and love it. I would say at your size, the 159 is the way to go.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

twowheeled said:


> The biggest points I don't like about it are the MTX edges are way too aggressive, I much prefer the mellow MTX on my other board. It is a lot of work to get edge to edge quickly unless you lift the back foot and start smearing. It also feels harder to get the front edge to bite on high speed chop, maybe because the board is softening up.


Wait for next season's Rossignol One Magtek. They're going from "7M" to "5S" mellow magnetraction. Should be stiff enough for you. I've been riding their Templar which has 5S and it's quite the difference. The Templar would be too soft for you though.

ISSUU - Rossignol SNBD 14.15 by snowboardscatalog

My current go to is a Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix (C2BTX). Which I like a lot except for flat basing, where the rocker tends to have a mind of its own.


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a kessler the ride 176 and I dont think its stiff enough maybe that im to heavy 240 lbs I feel the nose is to soft in speeds over 40 mph. so Im going back for traditional camber mybe a nitro pantera sc 169 wide maybe its stiff enough have any boddy tried it? 
I think its necessary to ride a the board first before you buy it.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

If its not too late, have a suss at the DC Devun Walsh!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ItchEtrigR said:


> Can someone elaborate on this? I'm thinking of putting out for a Flow Era with CRC.


You won't notice it on slush or pow, but when it's on hard pack it's very unpredictable if you don't weight either the nose or tail in order to engage either cambered section with the snow surface!!!!!

It can easily catch ya off guard when ya flatbasin sections that are often used to relax before/after givin ya board a belt!!!!!

The cambered section is prone to grabbing as opposed to a pure rocker that has no such section that "sticks out", so to speak!!!!!

* Many like this profile, but I don't see any advantage to it????? RCR I see the benefits, along with pure camber, or pure rocker!!!!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lepont said:


> I have a kessler the ride 176 and I dont think its stiff enough maybe that im to heavy 240 lbs I feel the nose is to soft in speeds over 40 mph. so Im going back for traditional camber mybe a nitro pantera sc 169 wide maybe its stiff enough have any boddy tried it?
> I think its necessary to ride a the board first before you buy it.


You wanna sell that ride???


----------



## lepont (Dec 13, 2012)

poutanen said:


> You wanna sell that ride???


Maybe.. Im not sure get. I what to try a Pantera sc or a virus first so I can feel the differens. Are you interested?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

lepont said:


> Maybe.. Im not sure get. I what to try a Pantera sc or a virus first so I can feel the differens. Are you interested?


Looks like there's one local to me for sale, thanks! I test drove a Kessler Ride 163 last year, and it was bloody good, but I like the Virus more. The Kessler handled choppy groomers well, but it was too cambered for off piste/powder riding for my linking. Also, I think the Virus can carve harder.

Overall, I think the Virus is a better board, with the Kessler having the edge on choppy groomers. If that's what you're riding all day, the Kessler is probably better.


----------

